# 7 string height and action. Does b string always rattle?



## odie (Aug 21, 2011)

I have noticed that the b string seems to always rattle alittle when plucked no matter what reasonable adjustment I do. Is this normal?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 21, 2011)

If it's a shorter scale there is a good chance it will rattle, such as a 25.5". 27" ones are usually tighter to avoid that problem.


----------



## Swyse (Aug 21, 2011)

my 7321 gets a little rattle going on the open b. I just try not to hit it too hard, be djentle with it.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 21, 2011)

Swyse said:


> my 7321 gets a little rattle going on the open b. I just try not to hit it too hard, be djentle with it.


 
A soft touch might be the best answer. Thats one thing I like about the jazz3 type picks (I use the carbon max grips), you can barely touch the string and get some attack.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 21, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> If it's a shorter scale there is a good chance it will rattle, such as a 25.5". 27" ones are usually tighter to avoid that problem.





Scale is only a small aspect of string tension, you're forgetting about string gauge, composition, and tuning.

While it's true that a .054" string tuned to B on a 25.5" scale will be slightly looser than that compared to a 27" scale, by simply increasing the string gauge to a .058" you'll actually be achieving tighter tension than a .054" string on a 27" scale. 

Chances are the strings on the OP's guitar are simply a littler too loose to compensate for their picking style. I'd suggest upping the tension of the string by using a slightly thicker gauge. 

Questions for odie:

What gauge is the string currently?
What tuning are you in?
What model of guitar are you using?
How would you describe the force of your picking?
Does it only rattle on open strings?
What's the action measurements of your B string at the 5th, 12th, and 24th frets?
Can you hear the rattling clearly through the amp?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 21, 2011)

Max is wise  Every time I go to respond to anything tech related Max has already answered it 

I've owned a ton of 25.5" seven string guitars and haven't had string rattle on any of them when they were properly set up with appropriately gauged strings


----------



## Explorer (Aug 21, 2011)

My low B1 string is .074 at 25.5", and I have no tension or tone problems. As Max and Technomancer note, a thicker gauge is probably called for.

Post your preferred string gauges for the rest of your guitar in here...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/be...per-thread-got-string-question-post-here.html

... and I'll take some time and figure out what will work at your preferred tensions.


----------



## trickae (Sep 5, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Scale is only a small aspect of string tension, you're forgetting about string gauge, composition, and tuning.
> 
> While it's true that a .054" string tuned to B on a 25.5" scale will be slightly looser than that compared to a 27" scale, by simply increasing the string gauge to a .058" you'll actually be achieving tighter tension than a .054" string on a 27" scale.
> 
> ...


Max - I'm experiancing that problem now and I don't know what it could be? I've been setting up my guitars for ten years now but I'm not too familiar with 7 string guitars. 

*What gauge is the string currently? *
Ernie Ball skinny top heavy bottom (10/11.5 set)
10, 13, 17, 30, 42, 52, 68

*What tuning are you in?*
Tuned 1 step down (standard D with a low A)

*What model of guitar are you using?*
2010 Ibanez Jcustom 8527z

*How would you describe the force of your picking?*
Very light for lead playing (circle picking from thumb and index) , heavy attack for rythm. Palm muting would be done in a tight motion from the wrist. 
Using Jazz III picks

*Does it only rattle on open strings?
*No, only when fretting any note on the 7th string. It's very noisy, sort of like an unplugged bass guitar
*
What's the action measurements of your B string at the 5th, 12th, and 24th frets?
*Will tell you once I get home but its between 2 to 3 mm at the 12th fret.*

Can you hear the rattling clearly through the amp?
*Using bareknuckles and decent tube amp - rattling is only slightly heard through amp. But its very clearly heard unplugged.


----------



## Quitty (Sep 6, 2011)

While Max is certainly right, he's assuming that everything else is perfectly set-up -
7-string floyds are somewhat problematic as they are limited in their ability to set individual string height and the radius-compensation on the floyd is consistent, which is an inherent design flaw.

A low B is a thick string and as such usually requires higher action on it's own. I'd suggest shimming the saddle to see if that solves it - it did on mine and it chimes like church bells ever since


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 6, 2011)

A longer scale would probably be the best solution.

You can get a larger string size, but it won't sound as good, a size like 70 will force you to slow down your picking technique.

If you get a 27" scale guitar, life will be easier. You can use normal sizes and avoid string rattle easier.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 6, 2011)

Your gauges are definately good. I'd try raise the action.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Sep 6, 2011)

hmmm.. i use a .58 for my low B on a 25.5" scale RG7 and its perfect.. even with the action at 1.2 mm at the 12th fret

if this isnt too weird for you, try picking the string in an outward direction... more specifically, when you pick, try to pluck the string out and away from the direction of the pickups... this really makes buzzing happen less... i learned this technique from an Eric Johnson article in guitar world years ago... also, try to always pick with the edge of the pick more than the flat side of the pick... this will cause the string to have a smaller overall deflection...

not only does this picking technique decrease the amount of buzz, it also will make your tone a little bit more clear sounding... when i do this, i notice that my recordings come out much clearer


----------



## trickae (Sep 8, 2011)

I think it's to do with my setup. I'll try raising the action of the 7string a touch - see if that cleans up the tone. 

Action measurement was 1.6 mm at the high E string, 2.4m at the low B.


----------

